# How can I get East West Opus for my old Play libraries?



## Redman100

Hi everyone.

A quick question about the EW OPUS Player: I bought Pianos and Symphonic Orchestra years ago with the old Play player.
How can I get the new Opus software?

I will have to buy the complete softwares AGAIN?
Is it possible to get the Opus player only and make it run with my old installed libraries?

Thank you!


----------



## Gil

Hello,
It's not possible currently to get only OPUS Player without buying an OPUS instrument: please check EW FAQ:


> Will I be able to upgrade to the Opus engine without buying Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition?
> 
> Currently you must purchase Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition to get the OPUS software. People who purchase any other EastWest product post-release will also get OPUS. All ComposerCloud members will automatically get OPUS. But we are going to wait a while before allowing previous PLAY product purchasers to upgrade in order to assist our support team during this major upgrade period. When we do provide that option, it will be a paid upgrade.


Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Redman100

Thanks so much Gil.

So, if I buy a new version of Pianos, I will have the player also for my Symphonic Orchestra Gold and Hollywood Strings libraries, I suppose?


----------



## odod

yes, buy any opus instrument and you will get the opus player, i purchased opus diamond upgrade and now all my other libraries are in opus too


----------



## emulator

The support team told me at minimum you need to have the Gold versions for OPUS. The silver versions will not work.


----------



## GORILLA

emulator said:


> The support team told me at minimum you need to have the Gold versions for OPUS. The silver versions will not work.


wow I have gold editions but opus will not activate


----------



## Redman100

GORILLA said:


> wow I have gold editions but opus will not activate


But did you buy Opus with a new library or not? You must do that to get it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

GORILLA said:


> wow I have gold editions but opus will not activate


Gold editions of HOOPUS (which is no longer offered), or just the old Play version? If it's the Play version, you still need to buy an OPUS instrument.


----------

